
New Zealand beat Covid-19 by trusting leaders and following advice - nithinj
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/jul/24/new-zealand-beat-covid-19-by-trusting-leaders-and-following-advice-study
======
misanthropian00
[https://www.wired.com/story/how-masks-went-from-dont-wear-
to...](https://www.wired.com/story/how-masks-went-from-dont-wear-to-must-
have/)

I guess you have to choose your 'experts' carefully though. Blind faith in
expert opinion is one reason the US has done so badly against COVID. Just
because it wasn't clear that masks would really help doesn't mean that erring
on the side of caution was not the right course. Finally we know that the pro-
mask position was the right one, but it's already too late for the countries
that listened to the experts from WHO and the CDC and Dr. Fauci and others.
The majority of experts were clearly anti-mask.

------
dustinmoris
1\. Nobody beat Covid-19, it’s a virus and New Zealand hasn’t become immune
yet

2\. New Zealand has no crowded cities

3\. New Zealand has extremely conservative immigration laws

4\. Importing the virus to NZ is geographically far more difficult than for
Australia, the US, Europe or the UK where London alone has the world’s busiest
airport I believe?

5\. New Zealand has more sheep than humans

6\. People in New Zealand are spread. I was n both islands and sometimes I
could drive for half an hour from one house to the next one

Maybe New Zealand is fortunate due to the hard facts or maybe only people in
New Zealand have some miraculous way of beating the virus. Hmm which one is
it?

